# Treehorn Chameleon



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

My girl and I have seen this adorable little treehorn chameleon in our LPS and are curious about proper care for it. The people there don't know sh*t and i've had some trouble finding information about this specific type of chameleon online so I was hoping someone experienced could shed a little light on the situation. What would and ideal setup be? What are the best parameters ect...? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Never heard of a treehorn chameleon...you sure it isn't a three-horned chameleon? That would likely be a Jackson's chameleon. Do a search for them and you should be able to find pics and care info. Without knowing exactly what it is will make it hard to give you setup and parameter info.


----------

